# DC.MD.VA get together?



## SamDC (Mar 22, 2002)

Talk of a Colorado RBR group ride got me thinking: anyone interested in having a metro-DC RBR get together or is MB1's annual fixte/single-speed ride the de factor RBR ride?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

SamDC said:


> Talk of a Colorado RBR group ride got me thinking: anyone interested in having a metro-DC RBR get together or is MB1's annual fixte/single-speed ride the de factor RBR ride?


I guess I'm in, as long as Von goes.


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

Good idea to have a group ride. Count me in. I'm on these forums everyday so I feel like I know all the DCVAMD folks I just don't post much. Usually ride in DC solo on one of the trails, downtown or in Old Town. Hope I can keep up!

KD


----------



## SamDC (Mar 22, 2002)

Bas and VAroadie,

Great to see a couple of interested folks. I've posted a thread in the General Forum so please check there for more info.

I've noticed as well that there are a good handful of folks on RBR that live in the area. I think it'll be fun if we can get everyone together.


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

Sure, if I'm in town I'd be interested.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

A Sunday in October or November and there is some chance the Mrs and I would join in.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

Girlygirl and I are in, depending on the date, of course.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Count me in too...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

A Sunday in October or November would be best for me too. Don't think I have any races that late into the season and I cannot go hunting on Sundays. However, even if it isn't an October/November Sunday, I'll still try to make it.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I tried to find that thread in the General forum, but didn't come across it. Of course, it is 1:30 in the morning and I am tired, so it could be my eyesight/brain failing me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

A Saturday in either month of october or november would be better for me. Not that I'm the controlling factor in the plan. I do like to attend church on sunday and put away all my personal "I want to do things" and spend time with the family. I'm sure they would like to do something else besides wait for me to come back from another bicycle ride. They do that everyday during the week. 

.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, I'm good with a Saturday too. My schedule is flexible enough that I can ride almost any time (i.e., I am self employed). Sundays I usually go to dinner over my parents. Now, all we need to do is throw a date out there and see if it will work for most of us.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Pick a date and I can 'probably' make it. 

MB1 is there a fixie/ss ride this year or is this going to be it?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

VaughnA said:


> ...MB1 is there a fixie/ss ride this year or is this going to be it?


My photography business at the Eastern Market has kept me far too busy the last couple of years to get a ride together so I suspect this is it. That business is also why Saturdays are out for me.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I could go for either day, Sunday would be better. I hate driving into DC on a weekday. Maybe a Saturday evening get together for beverages before a Sunday ride?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Heck, I would ride Saturday and Sunday if possible.


----------



## MarcelDuchamp (Jan 22, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> Heck, I would ride Saturday and Sunday if possible.



Why not have two rides? Different locations, different terrain, come to one or both


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Leave it to the young, college kid to come up with the brilliant idea. LOL


----------



## SamDC (Mar 22, 2002)

Here's the link in the General Forum for the DC ride.

I'll put up a poll at the end of August or beginning of September to see what month works best for people. After we decide on a month, we'll narrow it down to which weekend.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=104555


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm another Saturday-only person.


----------

